# Shooting Competitions



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm wondering if there are any leagues in utah for small bore rifles. All the info I find on the internet is old and outdated. I think it would be fun to join a league or have some friendly competitions. If there are none, we should get a group of guys together and head out to lee kay and do a contest. I think competition makes everyone better and we could share our ideas and techiques.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I go and just watch ???? I have a tough enough time shooting against myself.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Three years ago we held a Postal Shoot contest. Contestants were mailed a target, they shot the target and then mailed it back in for the results. We had pretty good particpation. It was fun to do. I volunteer not to host it again. :mrgreen:

You can read about it here:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=5097&p=87029&hilit=postal+shoot#p87029


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Three years ago we held a Postal Shoot contest. Contestants were mailed a target, they shot the target and then mailed it back in for the results. We had pretty good particpation. It was fun to do. I volunteer not to host it again. :mrgreen:
> 
> You can read about it here:
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=5097&p=87029&hilit=postal+shoot#p87029


That was fun and you did a great job. But I know you spent a few $$$$$'s .


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

If there is enough interest in holding another event, I think will a little help from a couple guys we could pull off a pretty fun time. Would you guys prefer another mail in style or say a shoot day, where all the local guys could meet on a saturday or sunday and shoot their targets. Also, would you prefer to do it for bragging rights or a small fee and then I could do prizes?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Because the forum covers the whole state (and Wyoming) , how about both. The guys that can meet do so and the guys that can't can mail them in. Just pick a date and the guys that mail have to have their targets in before that date. o-||


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

it would be a great idea to get something like this going on a regular basis wether it be annually or semi annual i would be interested in doing a shooting day i dont get out much as it is and it usually alone so i would enjoy getting out with other people so they can tell me what i am doing wrong


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We could post up some standard targets in a PDF format so that everyone is shooting at the same thing. Then we could just scan them, and send them back electronically. That would be the most cost effective way to do this. Bragging rights would be the best prize. Then .45 wouldn't have a reason to cheat.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> We could post up some standard targets in a PDF format so that everyone is shooting at the same thing. Then we could just scan them, and send them back electronically. That would be the most cost effective way to do this. Bragging rights would be the best prize. *Then .45 wouldn't have a reason to cheat*.


Oh ha Lokey Boy !!

I see no reason to cheat when competing with you. One hand behind my back and shooting with my _left_ eye, I could easily outshoot you. Oh...and where were you're score's from the last Nater Gator shoot???

I think you chickened out !! -/|\-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was sad that I didnt get a chance to participate in the shoot last time. So this would be a fun idea. Bragging rights would be good enough for me. But if someone wants prizes, I'm happy to pay a small admission fee.

I agree with Loke's suggestion of a pdf style target that we could print up at home and then send them to whomever wants to be the judge (I dont have any calipers to measure groups, otherwise Id be happy to help).

Just to get things moving, I'll offer up a prize: Whomever shoots the BEST group at 100 yards will receive one FREE cat. ***please note that free cat is not returnable, or exchangeable***


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I was sad that I didnt get a chance to participate in the shoot last time. So this would be a fun idea. Bragging rights would be good enough for me. But if someone wants prizes, I'm happy to pay a small admission fee.
> 
> I agree with Loke's suggestion of a pdf style target that we could print up at home and then send them to whomever wants to be the judge (I dont have any calipers to measure groups, otherwise Id be happy to help).
> 
> Just to get things moving, I'll offer up a prize: Whomever shoots the BEST group at 100 yards will receive one FREE cat. ***please note that free cat is not returnable, or exchangeable***


How about..................never mind. :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> How about..................never mind. :O•-:


Good thing I can read your mind.......


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I sense a moving target competition on the horizon!! if that cat is as tough as advertised, should be interesting shooting.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":2u5nvtga]
> How about..................never mind. :O•-:


Good thing I can read your mind.......[/quote:2u5nvtga]
:O•-: :O•-: :O•-: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is an example of one of the targets I'm considering for the contest. I wanna do a contest more about fun than group size. This could be the 50 yard rimfire target, I printed it off of rimfirecentral.com and they have tons of good targets we can choose from. Me and my wife went out today and this was her target, btw she out shot me!!! We decided the winner would be the person who hit all six smaller targets in the least amount of shots.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you have a good idea J!

I look forward to seeing some sweet shooting!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My trigger finger's itching already.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok guys, I think there is enough interest so I'll get things going. I'm gonna get some basic rules, the targets and dates together. I will make a new post with all the info as soon as it comes available. I do need help with one thing, I'm not that great with measuring groups, I've got a set of calipers but i wanna make sure I accurately measure. So if someone could explain or help me with this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

1 - Measure the outside of the farthest two holes and deduct the caliber of the bullet. that will give you the center-to-center measurement.
2 - Or measure center-to-center with the pointy side of your calipers.
3 - Or, zero your calipers with the same bullet that was used to shoot the group and measure the outsides of the group.
The first option is the easiest. Your good to go.

4 - Always deduct .50 of an inch if your measuring my groups but never on Al's, Dallon's, Goob's or Bax*'s. :mrgreen: It's an new rule they just came out with.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I only shoot good groups on the internet. Never at the range when someone is watching. :O•-: :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I guess that I shouldn't use a shotgun then?

I worry bout that Longbow fella, he's gonna give me a run for my money!

So this will be a small caliber only shoot? Or do we want a larger caliber shoot as well?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm ok with the small arms contest, but last time....brag brag brag....I won the muzzleloader portion of the contest. I'd like to defend that position.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here are the classes that I'm gonna try to put together. Kids-25 yds, Rimfire-50yds, small bore(rimfire-25 caliber)-100yds, large bore(anything over 25 caliber)-100yds, and an unlimited class-200 yds. All the classes except unlimited will be judged on target accuracy with a points or target system and the unlimited class will just be best 5rd group. All classes will be no mechnical rests and the rimfire will be limited to 9 power on a scope. I'm gonna try to get ribbons for the kids and hopefully some donations prizes for the winners of the other classes. Hopefully some of the sponsors of this site will kick in and make this a "real" deal. Any suggestions on targets or anything else will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> . ***please note that free cat is not returnable, or exchangeable***


 :lol:

Do us idaho guys get to play?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

flyfisher117 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > . ***please note that free cat is not returnable, or exchangeable***
> ...


Fly, you can compete. As long as you are willing to pick up your prize :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait, what's the prize? A new car? A custom Defensive Edge 338? A free cat from Bax*? Pssah.
We don't need no stinkin' prizes. Just the honor of being the ace UWF shooter is enough.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

HAHA if its a new car i will be down to get it the next day! :-|O|-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish this was the prize 8)

viewtopic.php?f=46&t=29066&p=306953&hilit=humidifier#p306953


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I would be interested in participating again this year. I've been itchin to do something like this again..


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with Longbow...we don't need no stinkin prizes...braggin rights is plenty!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OH! And I will be entering the contest shooting my 54 cal, with open sights at the 100 yard target! No scopes for me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> OH! And I will be entering the contest shooting my 54 cal, with open sights at the 100 yard target! No scopes for me.


Now thats just plain cheating! How are we going to make this contest fair now?! :lol:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

So is this official yet? Entry fee? Is there a new thread that I'm not seeing yet?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

New Thread is started!!!


----------

